# How much do your arms measure and what can you lift?



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I was thinking seeing the correlation between bicep size and the amount you can lift would be interesting. I'll go up in increments .5 of size on your arm and then post average weight for each size and maybe highest and lowest.

SO..

Post your stats and when enough people has posted i'll post a graph here :laugh:

Example:

Lets do 5 rep on bicep curl

So I would post...

13.5 inches, 20kg.

As promised (not really enough data)

View attachment 57900


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think a more interesting one to compare might be chest size and bench press...but OK 15' arms and I dunno 22-24kg DBs for 1 set of 5 reps(guesstimate)..


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> I think a more interesting one to compare might be chest size and bench press...but OK 15' arms and I dunno 22-24kg DBs for 1 set of 5 reps(guesstimate)..


that can be the next one if this takes off, so you better all post ya stats haha Measuring chest isn't as easy, because people don't always measure that. But what guy doesn't measure there arm's that trains seriously?! (ud be lieing saying u haven't)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

15.5 inch arms, 32kg for reps on ez bar (not including weight of bar)


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

barsnack said:


> 15.5 inch arms, 32kg for reps on ez bar (not including weight of bar)


Gonna have to count that as 16kg then im afraid. :laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

i dont train biceps only triceps, (too many injuries) but they are 16.5, was 17 a few months ago but have dropped weight since then...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> i dont train biceps only triceps, (too many injuries) but they are 16.5, was 17 a few months ago but have dropped weight since then...


what weight


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

rarely ever directly train biceps mainly because I cant be ****ed lol soooo boring and get trained fine on compounds, my arms are between 15-16.5" currently, dont even know what 5 reps I could do.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I predict a lot of Pinocchio noses will be grown in this thread :lol:

Rep


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

6 inches and 100 kg's

I am part ant.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> what weight


 Tricep pushdowns, 40kg

Close grip on a smith 30kg each side

Skull crushers 45kg barbell

Biceps get a good workout from other excersises and arms are growing with the rest of me.

Edit: thats also 3-4 sets ten reps to the end. We have a tricep machine too that you kind of do skull crushers on and i have done 70kg on that for reps.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

17.5 inches 22kg db for 7-8 reps for 4 sets by Wednesday it will be 24kg db for possibly 4-6 reps

And off cycle at the moment


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I think people should also state thier bf as you could be 19inch arms with with 25% bodyfat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I think people should also state thier bf as you could be 19inch arms with with 25% bodyfat.


Do you mean "fatceps" ?


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

arms 18 skulls best ive done is 40 kg plus the ezbar for 10


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

16 inches 12% bodyfat

barbell curl - 50kg for 6 reps

db curls around 26kg each hand


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

15.5-16

I would curl 40-45 bar and 20-22.5 dumbells


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Arms 17 pumped, EZ curl about 55kg for 5


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> rarely ever directly train biceps mainly because I cant be ****ed lol soooo boring and get trained fine on compounds, my arms are between 15-16.5" currently, dont even know what 5 reps I could do.


I swear I saw you post you were 10st or something somewhere..? lol if you are you must have no legs


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

14" arms, 20kg for about 6 or 7.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

keep 'em coming. thanks for the replies that are straightforward, ill go through likeing them when i collect the data.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

this is the second bicep/curling thread in the last few days....

its all about tri's for me, its 2/3 your arm. Anyway 16inch and between 22.5-25kg although at the min i am nursing a pulled bicep which is painful!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

deep85 said:


> this is the second bicep/curling thread in the last few days....


Clearly my inspiration, but they didn't promise a pretty graph at the end!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention that its with good form too, none of this cheating or half repping nonsense.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> rarely ever directly train biceps mainly because I cant be ****ed lol soooo boring and get trained fine on compounds, my arms are between 15-16.5" currently, dont even know what 5 reps I could do.


that must be an old avi then...lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm 18 stone, 18% bf, 18 inch biceps and i curl 18kg dumbells...................i've found this formula works for me, nothing above 18kg (on any lift)and adjusting the reps accordingly. i works cause i'm very big now.


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

My max was 16.9" (not anymore - i'm on a diet for the last 2,5 months)

50kg X 12 barbell curl

all natural


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

deep85 said:


> this is the second bicep/curling thread in the last few days....
> 
> its all about tri's for me, its 2/3 your arm. Anyway 16inch and between 22.5-25kg although at the min i am nursing a pulled bicep which is painful!


Join the pulled bicep club! Its so annoying but steering colear of any kind of curls is probably for the best for us...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> I swear I saw you post you were 10st or something somewhere..? lol if you are you must have no legs


Look at my profile stats, they're all recorded from like month ago, I dont have chicken legs  and the only reason me and others I know can reason with my weight and my size is that my skeleton frame is very small, All my bones in my bodies are very small and injury easy (reason why I was going to quit rugby and then I broke my leg anyhow.. :S), Fair enough though, it's very clear that my upper body is bigger than lower.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I lift what I can when i feel like it, my arms are 17.5" at 13st 4lbs and currently can only be ****d doing 60kg bench press for 10-15 reps x 10......just for something different tbh.

My arms were biggest at 15st (around 18") and I curled 25kg per side on the ez bar, wouldn't waste my time now, crappy bodybuilding rutines are so boring.

IMO, doesn't matter how strong you are on things, its how you lift the weight and connect via mind-muscle, my chest sets are all under continuous tension and no lockout at the top to take the tension off.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> I lift what I can when i feel like it, my arms are 17.5" at 13st 4lbs and currently can only be ****d doing 60kg bench press for 10-15 reps x 10......just for something different tbh.
> 
> My arms were biggest at 15st (around 18") and I curled 25kg per side on the ez bar, wouldn't waste my time now, crappy bodybuilding rutines are so boring.
> 
> IMO, doesn't matter how strong you are on things, its how you lift the weight and connect via mind-muscle, my chest sets are all under continuous tension and no lockout at the top to take the tension off.


I've done chest back and tri's today with my mate and have continuously kept going with good form, my mate hasn't had good form and said to me that he's felt nothing, no pump...

However, my chest, back, shoulders and tri's were solid after my workout and i truely believe that its because i'm in the zone when i train...

The only caviat to what you said would be that you cannot get bigger without lifting heavier weight and you cant get stronger either.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

bump for a few more


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've done chest back and tri's today with my mate and have continuously kept going with good form, my mate hasn't had good form and said to me that he's felt nothing, no pump...
> 
> However, my chest, back, shoulders and tri's were solid after my workout and i truely believe that its because i'm in the zone when i train...
> 
> The only caviat to what you said would be that you cannot get bigger without lifting heavier weight and you cant get stronger either.


Yes mate, I would agree with the last bit tbh, Ive built a base and I no longer aspire to be massive by any means, nor overly strong which is a good job as Im not lol...the benefit for me is im unlikely to get injured becasue of weight moved, and I like doing cardio which I believe has massive benefits for growing also long term.

Id like to highlight I still train fairly intensley (the sets last a full minute) a set under constant tension is way harder than a conventionl press with a lockout and therefore respite for the muscle at the top.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Yes mate, I would agree with the last bit tbh, Ive built a base and I no longer aspire to be massive by any means, nor overly strong which is a good job as Im not lol...the benefit for me is im unlikely to get injured becasue of weight moved, and I like doing cardio which I believe has massive benefits for growing also long term.
> 
> Id like to highlight I still train fairly intensley (the sets last a full minute) a set under constant tension is way harder than a conventionl press with a lockout and therefore respite for the muscle at the top.


Yeah i agree again. I try not to lock out and keep "under tension" as i get better benefit from it and feel alot better. The only bodypart that i am starting to train again with light weight, is biceps... as whenever i train heavy i get injured, which stops me training them.

Its all about good form and trying to up the weight when you can.

Its true about the cardio too, half an hour every morning before i start, bag, bike or running, gets the blood flowing and gives me a better pump at the end of a session, especially legs after a run.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

arms 18

weight 14

dumbells 25kg

barbell with bar 25kg per side

i tend to do 2 sets of each and thats me done ( back workouts seems to pump them up)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm 16". I don't normally go to heavy on bi's for the rise of upsetting my tendinitis (normally do 20s), I also do them after back. But for 5 reps on each side from fresh I would probably pick up the 26's.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

As promised (not really enough data)

View attachment 57900


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> i'm 18 stone, 18% bf, 18 inch biceps and i curl 18kg dumbells...................i've found this formula works for me, nothing above 18kg (on any lift)and adjusting the reps accordingly. i works cause i'm very big now.


OCD??


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> OCD??


maybe, i do everything in 18's, brushing my teeth is a pain though and my gums are very sore! I've never had a filling though! Bench presses are light at 18 kilos but my chest is like a rock as i get near on 90 reps, it's a little under developed though. I tie two helium balloons to an olimpic bar which gives near enough 18kilos, the guys in the gym laugh but i don't care, i'm happy with my life.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> maybe, i do everything in 18's, brushing my teeth is a pain though and my gums are very sore! I've never had a filling though! Bench presses are light at 18 kilos but my chest is like a rock as i get near on 90 reps, it's a little under developed though. I tie two helium balloons to an olimpic bar which gives near enough 18kilos, the guys in the gym laugh but i don't care, i'm happy with my life.


lol...jokes aside..

I like your thinking mate, if its enjoyable then why not train like that, conventional bodybuilding training is so boring after a while, throwing in new things, reps, movement, tension, weight makes a nice difference and can get the body through sticking points.

I see lads at my gym still training the same bodypart as they were before I even got into the gym, in that time Ive done my routine and halfway through my cardio.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

this is too broad, some people are genetically stronger then others, and vice versa.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> lol...jokes aside..
> 
> I like your thinking mate, if its enjoyable then why not train like that, conventional bodybuilding training is so boring after a while, throwing in new things, reps, movement, tension, weight makes a nice difference and can get the body through sticking points.
> 
> I see lads at my gym still training the same bodypart as they were before I even got into the gym, in that time Ive done my routine and halfway through my cardio.


you're right, joking aside , for 6 months i've just lifted heavy for about 5 reps, then Monday halved the weight and did as many reps as i could, god i still hurt, and i'm on more gear than Raoul Moat!

i do take my time though, it's an escape from the kids!


----------

